# Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute



## Hann. Münden (16. März 2016)

Moin zusammen,

wir dürfen in unserem Forellenbach(Forellen 30-max 50cm/Bachbreite ca 3m, Bachtiefe 50-60cm) ausschließlich mit Fliege, Nymphe oder Streamer angeln.
Kein fly only-Gewässer, d.h. wir dürfen auch mit allen erdenklichen Montage-Varianten an der Spinnrute agieren - Hauptsache nur mit den aufgeführten Ködern.


Ich habe diesen Thread extra erstellt, da aus unserem Verein junge unregistrierte Mitleser(Newbies) hier im Forum herumschwirren, Aufklärungsbedarf besteht, respektive Tipps jedes Anglerherz begehrt.

Betr. außschließlich Spinnrutennutzung(bitte keine Diskussion über Fliegenruten-Nutzung):

Ich wünsche mir deshalb eine Diskussion über Montagen, Vorfachlängen, Schnurdurchmesser, Wasserkugelverwendung, Herangehensweise, Köderführung, Links zu Montage-Materialien und Köder(Erfahrungen mit Nass-Trockenfliegen-Nymphen-Streamer-Sets...Internetlinks zu fängigen Sets wären schön), sonstige Tipps, usw usw.
Freue mich auf Antworten.


Gruß |wavey:


----------



## jranseier (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Interessant wäre zu erfahren, was genau darunter verstanden wird. Sind Bleikopfstreamer, Jig-Nymphen und ähnliches erlaubt?

Ich nehme an der Spinrute gern folgendes her:

Forellenzopf
Jigstreamer

und auch jede erdenkliche Art von Woolly-Buggern mit einem kleinen Schrotblei her.

ranseier


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*



jranseier schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu erfahren, was genau darunter verstanden wird. Sind Bleikopfstreamer, Jig-Nymphen und ähnliches erlaubt?
> 
> Ich nehme an der Spinrute gern folgendes her:
> 
> ...


Moin und vielen Dank,

ja sind erlaubt. Alles was Haare und Fusseln hat, kein Blech(Blinker,Spinner) beherbergt, kann durchgeorgelt werden.
Der Forellenzopf ist interessant und bedarf auch keiner weiteren Erklärung zur Köderführung. Zupfen wie einen Jig-Köder.

Interessant wären nun Köder , die nicht all zu derb absinken.
Wasserkugel oder Bombarde?

P.S. Auch Videolinks für Fliege,Nymphe und co an Spinnrute sind gern gesehen.


Forellenzopf: http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/threads/48958-Forellenzopf!-Gute-Alternative-zu-Spinner-Wobbler


----------



## jranseier (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Interessant wären nun Köder, die nicht all zu derb absinken.http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/threads/48958-Forellenzopf!-Gute-Alternative-zu-Spinner-Wobbler



Der verlinkte  Jigstreamer sinkt sehr langsam. Ansonsten wie schon gesagt Woolly-Bugger evtl. mit einem kleinen Schrotblei. Was auch immer geht sind alles möglichen Fliegen und Nymphen an der Wasserkugel oder am Spirolino.

ranseier


----------



## Andal (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Solche, von mir selbstgebundenen, Feederjigs sind also o.k.!?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Fliegen, die auf Jigs gebunden sind, solltet ihr, wenn möglich, auch verbieten.
Jighaken landen bei Forellen oft im Auge und sorgen für einen großen Anteil von verangelten und verletzen Salmoniden.


----------



## JonnyBannana (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

fliege an die hauptschnurknoten, 10 cm schnur abstehen lassen und da ein ssg blei oder blei mit schnellwechselröhrchen drauf läuft immo super bei mir

ansonsten die fliege im drop shot style anknoten um in nem gumpen mal länger im interessanten bereich zu bleiben


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Solche, von mir selbstgebundenen, Feederjigs sind also o.k.!?


Jigs leider nicht. Trotzdem tolle Arbeit.



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Fliegen, die auf Jigs gebunden sind, solltet ihr, wenn möglich, auch verbieten.
> Jighaken landen bei Forellen oft im Auge und sorgen für einen großen Anteil von verangelten und verletzen Salmoniden.


Jigs sind auch verboten, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Der Gebrauch eines Forellenzopfs käme der Toleranzgrenze sehr nahe. Ist ja quasi ein Streamer.


----------



## Andal (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Ja gut. Streamer mit Bleiseele könnte man ja auch binden. Mit einer echten UL-Rute kann man die dann auch noch gut werfen; jedenfalls für so ein Bacherl gut genug.

Oder mal Richtung Schweiz über die Grenze schielen. Dort ist Trotting mit künstlichen Fliegen eine ganz alltägliche Sache. Der Zielfisch ist zwar hauptsächlich die Äsche, aber das kann man ja auch problemlos auf Forellen anwenden.


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Kommen wir zum Thema Trockenfliege und Wasserkugel:

Vorfachlänge, Köderführung, Schnurende einfetten ja/nein ?


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit einer echten UL-Rute kann man die dann auch noch gut werfen; jedenfalls für so ein Bacherl gut genug.


Benutze selbst für derartige Späße eine (Fast)UL-Rute.
Können die Mitleser ja auch mal drüber nachdenken.
30-40 Euro 2,10m/Wg 9g Cormoran-Stock reicht für solche Bachspäße


----------



## jranseier (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Kommen wir zum Thema Trockenfliege und Wasserkugel:
> 
> Vorfachlänge, Köderführung, Schnurende einfetten ja/nein ?



Vorfach reichen meistens 2 Meter, Schnur nicht fetten, denn das steigert die Sichtigkeit enorm.

Ich fische gern mit einem selbstgebasteltem "Schwimmer", einfach ein durchbohrter Korken mit etwas Schrotblei gefüllt. Da kommt man ganz gut auf Weite und es macht vorallem nicht so einen Lärm, wenn der auf dem Wasser aufkommt, wie z.B. eine Wasserkugel.





Als Köder kommen dann folgende Sachen dran:




Geht ganz gut und ist auch fängig.

ranseier


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Hier ebenso ein interessanter Videoclip für die Bach-Jungens #6 :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SesEfSlfOkw


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Forellenzopf Zusammenbau/ Köderführung:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u5DUVi7ZS8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7BMS39qJes


----------



## Hann. Münden (20. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Hier ein sehr schöner umfangreicher Bericht über diverse Methoden mit Wasserkugel, Nymphen, Streamer, Trocken und Nassfliegen:
http://www.angler-glueck.de/showthr...ohne-Fliegenrute?p=38012&viewfull=1#post38012


----------



## Hänger06 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Moin wenn ihr Zeit und auch Lust habt mit den Jungs zu basteln.....Balsaholzlaufposen kaufen in das holz auf einer flucht mittig kl Löcher machen Bleischrot einführen Menge so das die Pose zu 4/5 im wasser flach liegt, Sekundenkleber oder Padex ect., Nagellack von Mutti am besten in braun oder grün um die Schadstellen abzudichten.

Pose auf die Hauptschnur Stopper perle , mit oder ohne kl Wirbel-Vorfach Köder.Dies Montage macht nicht so ein radau

oder als Jungangler in Dänemark kl Tönchenwirbel auf die hauptschnur perle wirbel oder Einhänger . In das Tönchenwirbel ein ca 10-20cm langes mono  das mit Spaltbleien beschwert wird. vorfachlänge ca 50cm mit kl Nymphen und Streamern usw.klapt das gut 

oder eine Bleiperle auf die hauptschnur perle Einhänger. Diese montage lässt sich gut werfen . Köderführung- auf den Grundsinken lassen an gestrafter Schnur mit der Strömung mit leichten Zupfern treiben lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Hann. Münden (21. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Janssen Minnow GFK-Streamer sind sicherlich auch ein Blick wert .
Mal ein 3er Pack bestellt
https://www.google.de/search?q=jans...0ahUKEwiho6eep9LLAhVIqA4KHQsIBS4QsAQIHg&dpr=1


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Vielen Dank an alle für die hilfreichen Beiträge.
Ab 01.04. geht es los am Bach.
Letzte Vorschläge und Tipps werden noch angenommen :m


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. März 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Hier Bilder vom Bach:


----------



## Hann. Münden (5. April 2016)

*AW: Tipps gesucht für Forellenbach, Fliege, Streamer, Nymphe mit Spinnrute*

Streamer("Forellenzopf") war heute fängig. #6
1x 41cm Bafo und 1x 26cm Bafo.

Die Große wurde von außen gehakt(siehe Foto), die Kleine hatte den Zopf voll inhaliert.




Ein anderer Streamer war nicht fängig. Liegt aber am Gewicht.


----------

